# How do you handle burn out?



## bill miller (Nov 22, 2021)

I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 22, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?


In the words of Grandmaster Sun Seed:

_People starin' hard?
Charge out temple style
Siu nim Tibetan Hung ga_

It might sound silly, but it answers your question.  You can avoid burnout by burning within. 

How do humans burn within?  Breathe in, breathe out.  Repeat.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 22, 2021)

Every week you work on 4 different set of skills.

1. Facing east, do your skill 1.
2. Facing south, do your skill 2.
3. Facing west, do your skill 3.
4. Facing north, do your skill 4.
5. repeat 1 - 4 N times daily this week.

Next week, you work on 4 different set of skills.


----------



## bill miller (Nov 22, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Every week you work on 4 different set of skills.
> 
> 1. Facing east, do your skill 1.
> 2. Facing south, do your skill 2.
> ...


This sounds like a very workable plan!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 22, 2021)

I have 40 3 punches combo (such as hook, back fist, overhand). 

- The 1st week, I may train 1 step 3 punches (as 1,2,3 for speed). 
- The 2nd week, I may train 2 steps 3 punches (as 1 and 2,3),
- The 3rd week, I may train 2 steps 3 punches (as 1,2  and 3),
- The 4th week, I may train 3 step 3 punches (as 1 and 2 and 3 for power generation).


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 22, 2021)

Sometimes you need a break.  That is ok. Sometimes that break can last a long time.  That is also, ok.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 22, 2021)

Burnout happens when your training exceeds your body's and mind's ability to process the learning and you get diminishing results for your efforts.  This can lead to spiritual fatigue and even physical injury.  A few minutes ago in another thread, I wrote the following, "Everyone has their own timing and should flow with it."  I think it applies here.

Varying your workouts as has been suggested may help.  Delve into your art's history and philosophy and concepts and study the intellectual side of it.  Cross training in a different activity may help also.

Your physical training, your body and your mind have to be on the same timing. If not, one or more of them have to be adjusted so they are in harmony. Sometimes cutting back on workouts by skipping a day, a week, or even years, can be a cure.

(In this last case, you may find yourself "playing around" with it every now and then. When you get tired of playing martial arts and feel like you're missing something, it's time to rededicate yourself, get serious, and jump back in. Chances are you will notice a general improvement in some areas over where you were before the layoff.)

Bottom line, (traditional) martial arts is a lifelong activity, so no need to push yourself to the point of burnout.  Listen to your body and spirit.  Old karate saying:  "Even a plodding buffalo can walk a thousand miles."  Steady effort will always get you to your destination.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 29, 2021)

Change instructors, try a different MA, train less often, train differently, take a break for a few months. I think you have to figure out what you mean by “burnt out.” Are you bored or not making progress or injured or tired of hitting the ground or pressured for time, or just plain exhausted? The reason may determine the approach.


----------



## bill miller (Nov 29, 2021)

Phoenix44 said:


> Change instructors, try a different MA, train less often, train differently, take a break for a few months. I think you have to figure out what you mean by “burnt out.” Are you bored or not making progress or injured or tired of hitting the ground or pressured for time, or just plain exhausted? The reason may determine the approach.


These are all very good suggestions, and I've actually done all of them in the past. I have been training off and on(more on) since 1964 starting with boxing, progressed to karate, then judo, and, around 1982, I began training in an offshoot of  Kang Duk Kwan, and stayed with it through injuries, and all the other things that go along with day to day life. At 48 I took up Tai Chi to help overcome a serious knee problem, and fell in love with this art, and have practiced it ever since. My burnout was due to some severe emotional stress, coupled with way too much whiskey. My sons got me some help, and now that I am clean and sober, my practice has been excellent. I am 72 years old, and I am still learning


----------



## Instructor (Nov 30, 2021)

Don't just do the same drills every practice, switch it up occasionally. Sometimes we play martial arts games, one my students seem to enjoy is stump the chump.  Basically I close my eyes and they try to submit me and I have to find my way out.  Then we discuss what I did replicate it, try to improve it, etc.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 30, 2021)

Go to the beach, eat fresh seafood and fruit, drink a bottle of rum and chill. Works for me most of the time.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 30, 2021)

Instructor said:


> Sometimes we play martial arts games,


It's always fun to play different MA games,

For example, you win a round if you can 

- block your opponent's 20 punches.
- block your opponent's 20 kicks.
- get your opponent into a head lock.
- pick up your opponent's leading leg.
- ...

The round stop there and next round will start.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Dec 9, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?



If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 9, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?


I take breaks. Either from MA in general (those tend to be short breaks), or from a specific aspect of martial arts (those tend to be longer breaks). So I might devote most of my time to breathing-related forms for over a year, then go 3 years with barely doing any, instead focusing on knife-work or something else.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 9, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


Why? If I'm doing other things, why must I also be doing martial arts? If I'm not, why am I suddenly no longer a martial artist, and have to stop? I'm not allowed to compartmentalize my activities, martial arts has to be in everything?


----------



## bill miller (Dec 9, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


Well, wolfeyes,you'd think that I would learn that after over 50 years of training. I guess I'm just slow on the uptake!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 9, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


What a load of nonsense.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Dec 9, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 9, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


But are you a True Scotsman??


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 9, 2021)

bill miller said:


> I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?


It is in the nature of the beast for everyone at some point. Priorities change throughout life. This can easily be mistaken for burnout. We often feel a sense of guilt when we feel like we are neglecting our art/sport. That is a good thing, but it has to be processed as such. You cannot beat yourself up to the point that you never go back to training. I have seen this too many times. 
I have also seen too many people get too much of a good thing and get burned out. So, it truly is a balancing act. Understanding this early and often is the best way to prevent burnout or at least avoiding the negativity of it. 
Balance.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 16, 2021)

wolfeyes2323 said:


> If you are a true Martial Artist You will find that you will continue training even when you are doing something else,  and if you don't , then you were not a MA to begin with, and should move on.


What a strange post. Such sweeping generalizations come across as both ignorant and rude. Perhaps, if that is all you have to add to the discussion, you should move on.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Dec 16, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> But are you a True Scotsman??


Ooh! Me! I’m 49 % Scottish according to 23 and me can I join in or should I just move on?


----------



## ChenAn (Feb 22, 2022)

If you experience a learning plato basically it's your teacher responsibility (if he/she care)  to change emphasis in your training and adjust accordingly.  Traditional way of training in Chinese culture is not always easy or rewarding - a lot politics and indoctrinations.


----------



## Damien (Mar 1, 2022)

I've seen many people leave martial arts over the years. After 6 months, a year, 3 years, 10. Some of it is burnout, some of it is losing interest. People change interests change, martial arts might just not be where you want to spend your energy any more.

That being said I think there are two things you can do to avoid burnout:
1) Do something different, new and take a break. All of these are related, but having some time off to relax (and of course having rest incorporated into your training to avoid physical burnout), having fun, approaching things from a different perspective are all useful ways to revitalise yourself
2) Avoid plateaus. I've managed to stick with my training, but for years I didn't improve much. I learnt some new stuff, but my basics didn't really improve, my conditioning didn't improve. I plateaud. At one point I was even tempted to pack it in seeing peers that were better than me. I got myself out of the slump, realising that I needed to change what I was doing. These days I try to structure my training to avoid the plateau. How? Don't do the same thing or same amount of each thing every time, don't chase learning new things before you've solidified existing learning and cross train to improve aspects of your practice that are better improved outside of your main one. Even simply doign weights to build strength endurance for training harder for longer.


----------



## windwalker099 (Nov 8, 2022)

Noted teachers have gone through this

Ben Lo....



> For the first four years of training, I improved rapidly. But after five years, I began to feel frustrated and I thought about quitting.
> l'd reached a plateau and didn't feel that I was improving.
> Later, I also felt like quitting after fifteen years and after twenty-six years of practice.





> Each time classmates would push with me and encourage me.
> This helped me to maintain my practice. Also,* I learned to compare my practice with myself and not with others*





> For instance, I believed
> that it was a good achievement if last year I caught a cold, but this year I didn't catch one. Throughout this time, I studied only with Prof. Zheng. I have never been able to master everything he taught to me, so *it never seemed sensible to me to study other martial arts or with other teachers.*


----------



## Ivan (Nov 9, 2022)

bill miller said:


> I am new to this message site, and have noticed that there are many people with vast years of experience, so with that being said, how do you handle burn out, or slumps in your training? Do you go on to something else, or work through it?


I would say it depends on your goals and what is causing your burnout. For me, it is rare to experience burnout as I am always excited to train, and even though I train for around 20 hours weekly, it is the only thing in my life I enjoy.

I would say it is more about perspective and mindset. If you are speaking about physical burnout where your body needs a break due to overuse or injury, that is another matter. It is something I am dealing with currently, but time comes and goes. But usually, the mind gives up before the body. That's why people can only hold a 3-minute plank, although our bodies have the strength to lift entire cars during specific situations.

If what you are doing really matters to you, there are different avenues you can take. I rarely take a break - sometimes, however, it is beneficial to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. If you train for competition and fights, it might be hard to do so, but when I find myself getting overly frustrated, I like to meditate and ensure I realign my mindset. Ensure that the "I *have* to go training tonight" shifts into "I *get *to go to training tonight". The "I am not seeing improvements" becomes "I improve by just *1% *daily, so improvements are hard to notice".

Furthermore, there is also the *Reminiscence effect*. This can seem counter-intuitive but has a solid scientific grounding. This effect is the effect where your skills can improve after a layoff. And this doesn't just apply to skill, but to physical attributes too. Soviet researchers found that many of their weightlifters became stronger, and more technical with their lifts after a 1-2 week break. If you become frustrated, take a step back and inquire whether your mindset is the one you need, and what you can do to change it. After you do so, return within a week and push forward.


----------



## Darren (Nov 9, 2022)

I train alone don’t really want to but it is what it is!!  Take care of a 24/7 special needs son all the work that goes into taking care of him. At times I will take a week off from training and jump back in the next week it is a journey so just lay back and enjoy the trip!!!!!!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 9, 2022)

Ivan said:


> I would say it depends on your goals and what is causing your burnout. For me, it is rare to experience burnout as I am always excited to train, and even though I train for around 20 hours weekly, it is the only thing in my life I enjoy.
> 
> I would say it is more about perspective and mindset. If you are speaking about physical burnout where your body needs a break due to overuse or injury, that is another matter. It is something I am dealing with currently, but time comes and goes. But usually, the mind gives up before the body. That's why people can only hold a 3-minute plank, although our bodies have the strength to lift entire cars during specific situations.
> 
> ...


That 1-2 week break thing is real.  I've done that, trained really hard for a long time and then suddenly life intrudes, I beat myself up for not training, yet somehow my body fat goes down and SMM goes up.

I consume a lot of peanut butter during these breaks, so maybe it's just the protein+recovery cycle.  Rest is important for growth.


----------

